# Anyone know how to get/tune in ITV4 on Sky Digital in ROI?



## 3215jmt (20 Feb 2007)

Hi anyone know how to get/tune in ITV4 on Sky Digital in the Republic? Thanks


----------



## runner (20 Feb 2007)

This link has the settings in Other Channells which you need to setup.
Enjoy the match!
[SIZE=-1][broken link removed] [/SIZE]


----------



## Ciadan (20 Feb 2007)

Thanks for sharing that link runner!


----------



## nutty nut (21 Feb 2007)

You can also select Sky news and press the red interactive button. When the various interactive screens appear pull out the viewing card and then press the TV guide button. This will give you a list on the English EPG but you wont have RTE etc.


----------



## Ivers57 (22 Feb 2007)

Hi nut, can you view Channel5 using that method...


----------



## nutty nut (22 Feb 2007)

I dont think Ch 5 can be got here at all unless you are in the right location and have a freeview box. To be honest Im not that well up on these things but I pick up the odd wee bit of info from a couple of other forums


----------



## hansov (22 Feb 2007)

AFAIK you have to have a sky (freeview I think its called) card from the UK. Costs £20 over there and you get Channel 4 as well.


----------

